# Επισκευή Οικιακών Μικροσυσκευών > Σκούπες & Σκουπάκια >  Μεταβλητή αντίσταση 470k με οβάλ τρύπα για σκούπα Philips FC8526

## GeorgeZ

Greetings,

Που θα μπορούσα να βρω ένα ποτενσιόμετρο με οβάλ τρύπα 470k;

Philips-kingclean.jpg


Ρυθμίζει τις στροφές σε μία Philips FC8526.

Πληροφοριακά όποιος προσπαθήσει να την ανοίξει να ξέρει ότι έχει βίδα και κάτω από το ημικυκλικό πλήκτρο ON/OFF.  Το οποίο είναι αρκετά δύσκολο να βγει χωρίς να σπάσει κάποιο από τα γατζάκια που το κρατάνε.  Ξεκινάς από την πλευρά που είναι προς τη σακούλα και ο θεός βοηθός ...

----------


## ΗΝ1984

Μήπως εδώ;

https://venieris.com/%CE%97%CE%9B%CE...index/2/List/0

----------


## GeorgeZ

Δεν έχει.  Έχουν αυτή με την σχισμή για κατσαβίδι (σειρά PT15LV15)
Θέλω την PT15GV15.
Δοκίμασα να ανοίξω την τρύπα σε μία και δεν πέτυχε.

----------

